# Stork Has Arrived



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Went out to the loft this morning to change the water and feed the birds and the Cock bird was setting in the nest and the hen was not. I thought it strange that the cock bird was on the nest without the hen there. They had both been in the nest box together for the last couple of days. Anyway, I opened the nest box and put my hand under the slapping, pecking cock bird and GUESS WHAT, THE FIRST EGG has arrived. What a funny feeling. I guess the hen will lay the other egg sometime today or tomorrow. Hopefully, this is the first of many more to come. This is the beginning of my new family and I am soooooo excited.. This might be better suited under another heading (Racng ahd Homing Pigeons) but I was so excited, I put it here.

George


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!  

The second egg will be laid approximately 48 hours later.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

How exciting!!! Congratulations on your first egg! Pigeons are great!


----------

